# One of many reasons the Christian faith is easy, and the burden is light.



## StriperAddict (Nov 26, 2019)

Thought this was an important add-on in the apologetics facet of a spiritual forum. 
For encouragement or tomatoes  your choice. 
- Walter 
------------------------
The scriptures don't tell us to "make Jesus Lord of your life," as if we can somehow struggle and strive enough everyday to be righteous enough to claim that He "truly" is Lord of our life. Rather, we're told to confess (acknowledge) that Jesus *is* Lord, and to believe in our hearts that God raised Him from the dead.

God's righteousness comes through us believing ("for with the heart one believes unto righteousness") and our confession (acknowledgement) that Jesus is Lord leads to salvation ("and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation").

We are then free, not to struggle to make Him Lord or to live righteously, but to live *from* the already-established fact that He *is* Lord, that He Himself *is* our life, that we *are* righteous and that we *are* saved.The scriptures don't tell us to "make Jesus Lord of your life," as if we can somehow struggle and strive enough everyday to be righteous enough to claim that He "truly" is Lord of our life. Rather, we're told to confess (acknowledge) that Jesus *is* Lord, and to believe in our hearts that God raised Him from the dead.

God's righteousness comes through us believing ("for with the heart one believes unto righteousness") and our confession (acknowledgement) that Jesus is Lord leads to salvation ("and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation").

We are then free, not to struggle to make Him Lord or to live righteously, but to live *from* the already-established fact that He *is* Lord, that He Himself *is* our life, that we *are* righteous and that we *are* saved.
---------------

- Joel Brueseke


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## ambush80 (Nov 26, 2019)

Believing will make belief easier.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Believing will make belief easier.


I agree. Then One comes in and further lightens the load. ?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 27, 2019)

StriperAddict said:


> I agree. Then One comes in and further lightens the load. ?



If I believe that I have a supernatural entity assisting me through life and that makes my life easier and more fulfilled, does it matter if I'm just making it up in my head?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 27, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> If I believe that I have a supernatural entity assisting me through life and that makes my life easier and more fulfilled, does it matter if I'm just making it up in my head?


That's an interesting question.
From a personal point of view Im more or less a "whatever gets you through the night is alright" kind of guy. If thats a belief in God then go for it.
On the other hand, then organized religion and its influence on folks rears its ugly head and insists that how I should get through the night too.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 27, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> That's an interesting question.
> From a personal point of view Im more or less a "whatever gets you through the night is alright" kind of guy. If thats a belief in God then go for it.
> On the other hand, then organized religion and its influence on folks rears its ugly head and insists that how I should get through the night too.



That's the problem.  I was with my Church planter friend last night and we were talking about anthropomorphic climate change.  He brought up "science" as a basis for his beliefs on the subject.  I reminded him that he thinks the Earth is between 6,000-10,000 years old because he thinks science on that issue is flawed.  He wants Young Earth Creationism taught as science.  I asked him "How am I supposed to listen to anything you have to say about science?".  He agreed that I shouldn't and we had a shot of Jameson.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> If I believe that I have a supernatural entity assisting me through life and that makes my life easier and more fulfilled, does it matter if I'm just making it up in my head?


Well, I define my peace Relationally, some might define theirs circumstantially.  A love relationship that works when life makes no sense. 

Happy Thanksgiving folks.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 27, 2019)

StriperAddict said:


> Well, I define my peace Relationally, some might define theirs circumstantially.  A love relationship that works when life makes no sense.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving folks.


Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 27, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> That's the problem.  I was with my Church planter friend last night and we were talking about anthropomorphic climate change.  He brought up "science" as a basis for his beliefs on the subject.  I reminded him that he thinks the Earth is between 6,000-10,000 years old because he thinks science on that issue is flawed.  He wants Young Earth Creationism taught as science.  I asked him "How am I supposed to listen to anything you have to say about science?".  He agreed that I shouldn't and we had a shot of Jameson.


Yeah that's pretty much what Im talking about.
If you want to teach YEC thats fine with me as long as you teach it at YOUR Christian schools.
Teach whatever you want, pray whenever you want, live by whatever rules you want, deny whatever you want etc etc....
Unfortunately Christianity or pretty much any organized religion for that matter, all share a common issue - none of them seem to be able to or want to keep it to themselves/their schools/homes/churches etc. Quite the opposite.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 28, 2019)

The context draws a picture of horses/mules.. or singular,  pulling a plow, harnessed with a yoke. The picture is "work". No longer do we work for salvation through the law but rather we rest from our work.  If salvation could be gained through the law then Christ died for nothing. We figuratively still wear the yoke, we just are no longer harnessed to the work end, the plow, in the ground. EDIT, I just looked back at the title, then the OP again, and I realized that I assumed wrong an emphasis on "burden is light". I incorrectly in my mind went to the Yoke verse. Not sure what caused me to jump to this conclusion. Maybe it's in there somewhere?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 28, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what Im talking about.
> If you want to teach YEC thats fine with me as long as you teach it at YOUR Christian schools.
> Teach whatever you want, pray whenever you want, live by whatever rules you want, deny whatever you want etc etc....
> Unfortunately Christianity or pretty much any organized religion for that matter, all share a common issue - none of them seem to be able to or want to keep it to themselves/their schools/homes/churches etc. Quite the opposite.


Unfortunately, it’s not just Christianity. I’m ok with praying silently, I’m ok if a group chooses to pray together or chooses not to. What I’m not ok with are the Atheist groups finding fault with anyone praying in public. If it’s not mandated / persuaded......... why does an Atheist care if a group of like minded prayed together, with their coach?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Unfortunately, it’s not just Christianity. I’m ok with praying silently, I’m ok if a group chooses to pray together or chooses not to. What I’m not ok with are the Atheist groups finding fault with anyone praying in public. If it’s not mandated / persuaded......... why does an Atheist care if a group of like minded prayed together, with their coach?





> praying in public.


Personally I couldn't care less if someone or a group prays in public.


> with their coach?


Not in school (unless its a Christian school).
Want to meet at the coach's house before a game and pray - go for it.
Want to meet at church before a game and pray - go for it.
Want to meet off school property and pray before a game - go for it.
Although I would be prepared for parents of kids of other religions or no religion to raise a squawk about " the reason my son/daughter sits on the bench is because he/she doesnt attend the prayer get togethers".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 28, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Personally I couldn't care less if someone or a group prays in public.
> 
> Not in school (unless its a Christian school).
> Want to meet at the coach's house before a game and pray - go for it.
> ...


I agree with what you are saying. Spotlite may have meant the person leading the prayer is their coach! So like at a restaurant if the table next to you had a coach and was saying a prayer.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree with what you are saying. Spotlite may have meant the person leading the prayer is their coach! So like at a restaurant if the table next to you had a coach and was saying a prayer.


Go for it.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 28, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree with what you are saying. Spotlite may have meant the person leading the prayer is their coach! So like at a restaurant if the table next to you had a coach and was saying a prayer.


That, and I’m ok with on school property as long as it’s not school property promoted. Allowed and promoted aren’t the same. Unless of course if it’s disruptive, I don’t think any prayer from any religion should disrupt public places.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> That, and I’m ok with on school property as long as it’s not school property promoted. Allowed and promoted aren’t the same. Unless of course if it’s disruptive, I don’t think any prayer from any religion should disrupt public places.


Let me clarify my opinion -
Off of school property or a school function, Im fine with the coach leading or participating in prayer.
Once the coach steps on school property or its a school function, he is officially representing the school. At that point, his participation is allowing and promoting. Then its a no-no.
At a restaraunt or home or church etc he is a Christian who happens to be a coach.
At school or school function he is a coach who happens to be a Christian.


> I don’t think any prayer from any religion should disrupt public places.


I agree with that. Pray anywhere in public you want to, but if that happens to be sitting in the middle of 85 then we have a problem.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 28, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Let me clarify my opinion -
> Off of school property or a school function, Im fine with the coach leading or participating in prayer.
> Once the coach steps on school property or its a school function, he is officially representing the school. At that point, his participation is allowing and promoting. Then its a no-no.
> At a restaraunt or home or church etc he is a Christian who happens to be a coach.
> ...


I can see the point you’re making. Makes sense.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 28, 2019)

i personally don't want prayer in schools. Those with blinders usually will not agree. However, prayer in school means that a budist teacher can influence my kids to pray to buda. And I may not know anything about it. And can't do anything about it. So, I prefer it be banned since it's not limited to only my belief... which I admit is not fair to the budist. Groups within, well that's a different story but where and how do you draw the line. Public prayer, not including school,  different as well. Whom ever to who ever, i have no problem there


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 28, 2019)

1gr8bldr said:


> i personally don't want prayer in schools. Those with blinders usually will not agree. However, prayer in school means that a budist teacher can influence my kids to pray to buda. And I may not know anything about it. And can't do anything about it. So, I prefer it be banned since it's not limited to only my belief... which I admit is not fair to the budist. Groups within, well that's a different story but where and how do you draw the line. Public prayer, not including school,  different as well. Whom ever to who ever, i have no problem there


In times past I would disagree with you but you’re correct, since we have to allow everyone to practice their religion, it’s either all or none. And I don’t want my kids exposed to some religions.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 29, 2019)

1gr8bldr said:


> i personally don't want prayer in schools. Those with blinders usually will not agree. However, prayer in school means that a budist teacher can influence my kids to pray to buda. And I may not know anything about it. And can't do anything about it. So, I prefer it be banned since it's not limited to only my belief... which I admit is not fair to the budist. Groups within, well that's a different story but where and how do you draw the line. Public prayer, not including school,  different as well. Whom ever to who ever, i have no problem there





> However, prayer in school means that a budist teacher can influence my kids to pray to buda





> since we have to allow everyone to practice their religion, it’s either all or none


And you both know in this day and age of multi cultural, multi religion, no religion etc a school that allows one religion to be recognized and not another is going to be sued etc from every direction.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 29, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what Im talking about.
> If you want to teach YEC thats fine with me as long as you teach it at YOUR Christian schools.
> Teach whatever you want, pray whenever you want, live by whatever rules you want, deny whatever you want etc etc....
> Unfortunately Christianity or pretty much any organized religion for that matter, all share a common issue - none of them seem to be able to or want to keep it to themselves/their schools/homes/churches etc. Quite the opposite.


Christians are expected to “witness and tell others about Christ”. That’s just one of the problems I have with organized religion. When I’m ready to believe, I’ll know it and make that decision on my own.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> Christians are expected to “witness and tell others about Christ”. That’s just one of the problems I have with organized religion. When I’m ready to believe, I’ll know it and make that decision on my own.





> “witness and tell others about Christ”


And I really don't have a problem with that.
I was married at one point so developed the skills to basically turn my ears off 
The problem is when "witnessing and tell others" turns into infiltrating laws, schools etc etc.


----------



## Israel (Nov 29, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> And I really don't have a problem with that.
> I was married at one point so developed the skills to basically turn my ears off
> The problem is when "witnessing and tell others" turns into infiltrating laws, schools etc etc.



"Good" education...vs "bad"? "Good" laws vs. bad?

Or is it only the source? Does majority matter? Not matter? Is minority a factor to be considered...even if it be only down to one? Is a benevolent King better than a fickle and solely self interested populace? Could there be such a thing that is beyond mere concept or theory? Benevolent King?

What is my vote except the manifest declaration of how I would like to live...but even more so...how you should?
My arms are around all my supporters at work.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 29, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> And I really don't have a problem with that.
> I was married at one point so developed the skills to basically turn my ears off
> The problem is when "witnessing and tell others" turns into infiltrating laws, schools etc etc.





> The problem is when "witnessing and tell others" turns into infiltrating laws, schools etc etc.



But - the reality is that this traces back to the 13 Colonies. Some feel that we are slowly getting away from what made us who we are and part of our reason to settle - escape religious persecution and intolerance of faith.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_law

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_laws_in_the_United_States

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_the_Thirteen_Colonies


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Israel said:


> "Good" education...vs "bad"? "Good" laws vs. bad?
> 
> Or is it only the source? Does majority matter? Not matter? Is minority a factor to be considered...even if it be only down to one? Is a benevolent King better than a fickle and solely self interested populace? Could there be such a thing that is beyond mere concept or theory? Benevolent King?
> 
> ...


All good questions Israel.
By the way, hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
My opinions -


> "Good" education...vs "bad"?


Im not sure these days at what age the students "choose" what classes/electives they are going to take but....
"Good education" would = a "Religions of the World" elective. Educating young folks of the various religions without pushing one religion over the other.
"Bad education" = We are going to pray a Christian prayer every morning, pushing Christianity over the others etc.
Thats not education, thats indoctrination.



> Or is it only the source? Does majority matter? Not matter? Is minority a factor to be considered...


​


> Or is it only the source? Does majority matter? Not matter? Is minority a factor to be considered...


As a society I think we have chosen that yes "the minority" has rights and should be considered. In the not too distant future Christians may appreciate that quite a bit.
Is a benevolent King better than a fickle and solely self interested populace? ​Is a benevolent King better than a fickle and solely self interested populace? I guess that would depend on who you ask.



> What is my vote except the manifest declaration of how I would like to live...but even more so...how you should?


Thats true. And basically voting results reflect which way society wants to go. Thats how we do it. I also dont think its coincidence that a candidate's religion is NOT something the candidates push too hardwhen seeking election.
And great pic. Im not going to ask who your shirt may be directed to ​


----------



## Israel (Nov 29, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> All good questions Israel.
> By the way, hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
> My opinions -
> 
> ...



LOL.




> Im not going to ask who your shirt may be directed to



Me. First.



First I have to be the one "able" to wear it.  How much do I want stuff..."my way?"
Oh, I can't deny having preferences, and being moved by them greatly and often. Some might even fairly say incessantly.
But I think you got a handle on a certain notion that touches (at least in concept, and may even be by better practice than my own) a principle that if, as a christian I claim to be, goes very much along the lines of a thing mentioned (may I?) in the "duh duh duhhhhh" (that's the spelled out version of that short burst of musical tones that used to accompany the revealing of who the killer was in old movies)... Bible. duh duh duh ....

So _speak_ and so _act_ as those who are to be judged by the _law_ of _liberty_.

Something is always showing me those places where I not only think my will is best...but also seeking to impose it. The tool of use in that hand for this showing is frustration. There's only one place it ain't...


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> But - the reality is that this traces back to the 13 Colonies. Some feel that we are slowly getting away from what made us who we are and part of our reason to settle - escape religious persecution and intolerance of faith.
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_law
> ...


That's true.
However now, escaping religious persecution and intolerance of faith INCLUDES escaping Christian persecution and escaping Christianities intolerance of other faiths.
I think thats reflected by tossing it out of public schools, buying beer on Sundays and a number of other "reversals" of Christian domination.


----------



## Israel (Nov 30, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> That's true.
> However now, escaping religious persecution and intolerance of faith INCLUDES escaping Christian persecution and escaping Christianities intolerance of other faiths.
> I think thats reflected by tossing it out of public schools, buying beer on Sundays and a number of other "reversals" of Christian domination.



Somewhere a thing got attached to the name of Christ that is not of Christ.

A self preservation thing, a thing testifying to only its own necessity to persist, to preserve itself by means not found in Christ...to not only justify resistance of persecutions...but to aggressively attack that which persecutes. Even to the death.
So crusades, in whatever form...are not only justified...but embraced as holy and godly ventures.

What is more appealing to what a believer recognizes as the "old nature" than to find not only excuse, but inducement to "kill" in the Lord's name? I mean...what better cover is there than that, what better justification...than that? In this there is little difference in all religion, whether it be the justified plowing of airliners into tall buildings...or Northern Ireland's once throes. What banner is safer (seeming) than "God is on our side!"...so take that infidel!

And killing takes many forms...but the operation is always the same...the removal, by whatever unrighteous means to what appears "unlike". It's just a god clad form of the most base tribalism. We are pretty expert at developing these...under whatever guise we can to ensure the preservation of self. And tribalism is just self...written a bit larger...to group identity.


----------

